# Help @Web



## René Paschold (21. April 2003)

*VB ist mittlerweile erwachsen geworden!!*

Nein, eigentlich ist VB tot. So hard es für die VB Gemeinde auch klingen mag, aber in 4 Jahren wird der Support von MS für VB eingestellt. Dannach gibt es VB in diesem Sinne nichtmehr.

Was aber ist VB.NET? VB.NET ist nicht VB7. Nein vielmehr ist es eine neue objektorientierte Sprache welche mittlerweile das gleiche Level wie andere Sprache hat!

Allerdings zögern noch viele sich mit .NET zu beschäftigen.

Deshalb habe ich eine schöne Seite für euch rausgesucht die euch der Umstieg erleichtert werden soll. Schaut einfach mal rein:

http://www.devtrain.de


----------



## blackbox (13. Juli 2003)

*.net*

möchtest du damit andeuten , das es sich nicht mehr lohnt zeit in VB zu stecken ?
greez bb


----------



## René Paschold (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo blackbox,

ich will damit sagen das es sich nicht lohnt Zeit in VB 6 zu stecken.

VB .NET lohnt sich auf alle Fälle und ich ziehe es jeder momentan existierenden Programmiersprache vor. Es ist einfach etwas produktiver da es eine RAD Sprache ist.

RAD = Rapid Application Development

Grüße
René


----------



## JoKne (17. Juni 2004)

sind vb und vb.net vewandt?Wie sieht es mit einem Wechsel von VB6 zu VB.net aus


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juni 2004)

> sind vb und vb.net vewandt?


Ja, im Grunde genommen schon, denn VB.net ist die aktuelle Version der VB-Reihe. Aber:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Wechsel von VB6 zu VB.net aus


Der Aufwand, sich von VB6 auf VB.net umzuschulen ist in Anbetracht der völlig anderen Technik des .net-Frameworks (und einigen Syntaxunterschieden) kaum geringer als die Umgewöhnung auf eine Sprache wie C#, die speziell auf .net ausgelegt ist und keine Altlasten mit sich bringt, die bei der Portierung von früheren Versionen unvermeidlich sind.


----------



## JoKne (17. Juni 2004)

Klartext: lieber direkt c# anfangen anstatt umstellen von VB6 auf .net!?
Ist das denn wirklich so krass das es sich nciht lohnt vb anzufangen?Hab nämlich grad das Gefühl endlich mal ne Programmiersprach gefunden zu haben und jetzt les ich hier sowas :-(.


----------



## Shakie (6. März 2006)

Inzwischen haben wir ja schon 2006. Da ich aber das Gefühl habe, dass mir hier im VB-Forum wieder viele Anfänger-Fragen begegnen, wollte ich meine Zustimmung zu dieser Aussage





			
				René Paschold hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will damit sagen das es sich nicht lohnt Zeit in VB 6 zu stecken.


signalisieren.


----------



## mage (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich schliesse mich den Meinungen an. Als Anfänger sollte man gleich in .Net einsteigen oder neue Projekte in .Net beginnen.
Ob man gleich nach C# beginnen sollte muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Die Unterschiede sind eher klein und vernachlässigbar.
Ich persönlich bin inzwischen der Meinung das VB Code gegenüber C# Code einfach besser zu lesen ist besonders für Anfänger.
Trotzdem sollte man beide Dialekte lesen könne, um ggf. Codebespiele protieren zu können.


----------

